# Zahlenfolge addieren



## btsky (14. Jun 2010)

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem und zwar habe ich hiermit eine Zahlenfolge aufgelistet:


```
for (int i = 1; i<=n; i++) {
System.out.println(i); }
```

n ist hier einfach nur die Variable von einem Scanner.
Das heißt wenn ich 5 eintippe soll da einfach die Zahlenfolge 1 bis 5 aufgelistet werden.

Ich kriege es aber nicht hin, dass als Ergebnis die Zahlen dann nochmal untereinander addiert und ausgegeben werden. In dem Fall hier, also: 1+2+3+4+5 und dann soll 15 ausgegeben werden.


----------



## eRaaaa (14. Jun 2010)

einfach außerhalb der Schleife eine Variable [c]summe[/c] o.ä deklarieren und mit 0 initialisieren und in der Schleife i auf summe drauf addieren? [c]summe+=i[/c] ?


----------



## LP_SE (14. Jun 2010)

Vielleicht eine Variable, die immer das aktuelle i aufaddiert?
etwa so:

```
int buffer = 0;
for(int i=1; i<=n; i++) {
    System.out.println(i);
    buffer += i;
}
System.out.println(buffer);
```

EDIT: Mist, eRaaa war schneller


----------



## btsky (14. Jun 2010)

Jap, hat funktioniert. Danke euch beiden für eure Hilfe.


----------



## XHelp (14. Jun 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ob es in deinem Fall besser wäre, aber:
Summe von 1..n ist (n*(n+1))/2
1..5 = (5*6)/2 = 15
Falls du genaueres nachlesen willst: es ist die gaußsche Summenformel


----------



## LP_SE (16. Jun 2010)

Das geht ja auch mit der Summenformel, aber er will ja die i´s ausgeben, da kann er das gleich in die Schleife machen, das spart Code. Bei sehr großen zahlenfolgen ist das mit der Formel vllt. performanter, aber ich glaube, das macht hier nichts aus.


----------

